# How to make a Poly Box into a Incubator?



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone know a step by step guide?....Pictures would be helpful also..

First time breeding snakes, and people say poly boxes are just as good as proffesional incubators??

Helps mes lol

Dec


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

You'll need:

Polybox (large enough to put a tub of eggs in)
Plastic box
Vermiculite
Heatmat
Thermostat
Hygro/Termometre


Tape the mat to one side of the polybox.
Connect the heatmat to your stat and adjust to whatever temp is is you need. Prepair vermiculite (usually damp enough to form when squished together without dripping).

You have the option to use temp/humidity readers here. I use one inside the box of eggs and one inside the polybox (taped to the lid).


Eggs go in the plastic box, sit the lid ontop and pop the box into the polybox


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks alot, seem real easy, i have all that equipment apart form the Verm, that i can pick up from any reptile shop, thanks again...

Got any pics of yours?

dec


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I do but my USB is dud and don't have a new card reader yet. I'm sure someone on here will have an image or two.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Kelly has just sent me some cracking shots, and thanks to Robbie for his help...

Anyone eles got any pictures/suggestions?

Thanks again

Dec


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Bumpy Upy, anyone eles got Pictures, or a different method?

Any helpful websites?... Do you keep the lid on?, or off?


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/86077-need-new-incubator-help.html

this is a thread i started ages ago there's good pics on there from graham


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks alot Chellenjon lol


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Thanks alot Graham


 
lol i don't know him but i'd like to thank him too, got my polybox incubator up and runnin, it's workin fine.
:notworthy: cheers graham lol


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Have you got any shots of ya incubator?....Have you had any Sucess with it?

How do you keep up the Humidity?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

my in cubator...

polybox, mat, mat stat, box, eggs, vermiculite..


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Do you just spray the eggs, or place a damp paper towel on them every so often for Humidity?

Great pictures Freeky, Thanks alot


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Have you got any shots of ya incubator?....Have you had any Sucess with it?
> 
> How do you keep up the Humidity?


not got any pics of mine, eggs are in there at mo so don't want to disturb it too much, i put the eggs on damp vermiculite, covered them with damp moss, put a bottle cap of water in a corner and have no air holes, i open it once a week for a few minutes for air, humidity/temps are fine.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

dont spray teh eggs! the vermiculite is wet/damp.. if it dries out i make ti wet again etc etc..

had y first baby hatch from this in on the 7th  at 7 :30 pm 



















and yesterday










Declan123 said:


> Do you just spray the eggs, or place a damp paper towel on them every so often for Humidity?
> 
> Great pictures Freeky, Thanks alot


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Freeky, looks like it works a treat, Sorry for the stupid questions, but if the Verm dries out...., how can you rehydrate it again...Without disturbing the eggs?

Thanks

Dec


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i used a pipet so i coudl direct where the water went if you knwo what i mean?


Declan123 said:


> Nice Freeky, looks like it works a treat, Sorry for the stupid questions, but if the Verm dries out...., how can you rehydrate it again...Without disturbing the eggs?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dec


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I know what you mean, like the tube from a Dripper system?,


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oui 




Declan123 said:


> I know what you mean, like the tube from a Dripper system?,


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks alot for all the replies guys and gals....

Im picking up my Poly Box tomorrow, so ill be doing DIY lol, to make it Perfect...

Ill post pics (hopefully) when its done...

Thanks Again

Dec


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

is sphagnum moss ok to use? all the pics of boiga incubaters i have seen use sphagnum moss. as i'm getting my boiga cyaneas to breed and i need to be ready for any eggs, also i've seen people use the moss ontop of the eggs to stop them from hardening too much as cyaneas are know for finding it hard to hatch out.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

i am waiting on my first clutch to hatch, and i found that a polybox was too hot! so theyr in a plain cardboard one with a heatmat lol


----------

